# Health Care for age 65+



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

I know this subject has more than likely been answered, however, I couldn't find the information I need.
I did read the information as to how to register for health care, who may and requirements.

I will be 65 late this year when I apply for Elective Residency. I also need a stay permit.

My question is how long after I receive my stay permit, may I register for Italian Health care system? 
Also, does anyone know besides having a co-payment, is there also a deductible to be met?
Will I need a supplemet and if so, does it deny a pre-existing condition, diabetes, heart desease, etc?
As of now I am very healthy, but health changes as one gets more mature.
One more, when a non EU (I am a US citizen) becomes 65 is there a reduction for health care premiums...insurance premiums?
I understand about the 7.5% over a certain amount and the 4% above that. 
The more I read the posts, it does get easier to understand and I know once I make Italy my new home....I'll be more confused than ever.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

BelloBello said:


> I know this subject has more than likely been answered, however, I couldn't find the information I need.
> I did read the information as to how to register for health care, who may and requirements.
> 
> I will be 65 late this year when I apply for Elective Residency. I also need a stay permit.
> ...


where in italy are you moving to . i have an freind who does all that you need 

pm me if your interested


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind, the fee is charged annually and covers you from January 1 through December 31. So, if your annual fee is €400 and you sign up on December 17th, you get exactly two weeks coverage for your €400, whereas if you sign up on January 5th, you get most of the year for the same €400.


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

accbgb said:


> One thing to keep in mind, the fee is charged annually and covers you from January 1 through December 31. So, if your annual fee is €400 and you sign up on December 17th, you get exactly two weeks coverage for your €400, whereas if you sign up on January 5th, you get most of the year for the same €400.


Hi accbgb, thank you for your reply.
Poor me, I won't qualify for the low amount, even if I lived only on Social Security, I would still be above the minimum, I'll be charged the .075% plius the .04%.
I won't arrive until late fall, perhaps early December. I still have to have personal health insurance for the time until I am approved for the stay permit. 

I still would like to know, if anyone here can answer or offer advice:

1. Are there deductibles?
2. Will pre exisiting condtions be excluded?
3. At age 65 and being a resident (legally) will the premiums be less?
4. May I register to be on Italian Health Care immediately, or is there a minimum amount 
of time as a resident?

It's good to know that Italy allows residents to be covered.

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> where in italy are you moving to . i have an freind who does all that you need
> 
> pm me if your interested



Hi Pudd 2, 
To answer your question, Abruzzo, your neck of the woods!
I made a very short trip last year, and within three days of arriving, I had an emergency and had to return home. 
I'm doing my best to get all my ducks in a row, so that when I apply for my visa and then the stay permit, I'll have all my paperwork ready. Nothing left out or forgotten.
I am also taking Italian lessons.

I'll send a pm later today. 
Grazie!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

You might find answers to at least some of your questions in this document: http://www.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_...terioriallegati_ulterioreallegato_4_alleg.pdf


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

accbgb said:


> You might find answers to at least some of your questions in this document: http://www.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_...terioriallegati_ulterioreallegato_4_alleg.pdf


Hi accbgb,

I've read that document at least six times during the past few days. after reading your post, I went back and read it again, and it does say three months after of residency I may sign up.
Still searching for the answers to the rest of the questions.
I appreciate you, Pudd2, and everyone else who helps those such as myself.
There's very little on the Italian side of the forums, perhaps not as many US citizens who have made a life in Italy, who can contribute. 
Perhaps when I make the move I will be able to provide invaluable information and my experience.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by deductibles. If you mean the annual fee I don't think so.

Nothing is excluded.

No idea but I don't think so.

You'll need insurance to begin with. After you get residence I guess you could immediately apply but since you'll already have paid it might not make sense.


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

NickZ said:


> Not sure what you mean by deductibles. If you mean the annual fee I don't think so.
> 
> Nothing is excluded.
> 
> ...


My insurance which I now have, I pay my annual premium, and then I pay co-pay. My insurance may require I have a co-pay and 20% of a procedure, and also, a total of $1000.00 out of pocket expensives for the year, which would be my deductible. After I pay or contribute the amount the insurance would then pick up the rest of covered expenses. 
Confused? I am, trying to explain it.
I was hoping after becoming a resident, I would be able to get on the Italian Health care. It may be less expensive. Personal insurance premiums at my age will be very expensive, and I doubt it would cover much. Wouldn't it be easier to be covered by the Italian Health care?


Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it. I am always learning from all of you.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You're running into some confusion perhaps because you're asking about alien concepts. 

There's no deductible. The public system provides coverage from the first euro. There are modest co-pays (called "tickets"), though they're waived for those who cannot afford them.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Tickets/co pay are only waived if you earn less then €10K a year. You won't get a visa at that level so you'll be paying.

Basically anything classed life saving is free. Procedures and drugs. OTOH if you need to travel to a different regions for an operation the routine travel expenses are your problem. 

If it's not classed life saving then there can be a co pay. The amount varies with the region. The most obvious is the one you'll see in hospital emergency wards. You'll be assigned one of four colour codeds. Red and yellow are free. These are the things you're supposed to go to emergency for. OTOH the other two have a fee . IIRC about €40 at most.


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> You're running into some confusion perhaps because you're asking about alien concepts.
> 
> There's no deductible. The public system provides coverage from the first euro. There are modest co-pays (called "tickets"), though they're waived for those who cannot afford them.


Thanks for clearing up my confusion. I shouldn't try to compare apples to oranges.
I read the policy I now have and always end up trowing the dam...thing.

Well, it seems I'll be okay with a private policy or the Italian Health...


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

NickZ said:


> Tickets/co pay are only waived if you earn less then €10K a year. You won't get a visa at that level so you'll be paying.
> 
> Basically anything classed life saving is free. Procedures and drugs. OTOH if you need to travel to a different regions for an operation the routine travel expenses are your problem.
> 
> If it's not classed life saving then there can be a co pay. The amount varies with the region. The most obvious is the one you'll see in hospital emergency wards. You'll be assigned one of four colour codeds. Red and yellow are free. These are the things you're supposed to go to emergency for. OTOH the other two have a fee . IIRC about €40 at most.


Thanks Nick, you've cleared up quite a bit for me. No, I'll have more than the $10,000 you mentioned. 
I believe a large part of the decision as to where I live will be made as to availabilty of health care and access to it. 
Example...is there a clinic and hospital close, etc. 
In the states, life saving would cost me more. Knock on wood, I am healthy at this point in my life. I am thinking ahead.
Thanks, Nick.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

BelloBello said:


> Thanks Nick, you've cleared up quite a bit for me. No, I'll have more than the $10,000 you mentioned.
> I believe a large part of the decision as to where I live will be made as to availabilty of health care and access to it.
> Example...is there a clinic and hospital close, etc.
> In the states, life saving would cost me more. Knock on wood, I am healthy at this point in my life. I am thinking ahead.
> Thanks, Nick.


here in abruzzo we have one of the finest uni hospitals in italy and iam talking first hand heart transplants the lot , and clean you could eat your dinner of the floor and food dam good italian food care second to none hardely any waiting time and they dont chrarge for every thing like they do in the states no waiting for results you can be taken in at four and have all your bloods ect by ten again first hand 
we have chieti hospital within 25 mins another ten mins briil is not the word for itb


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> here in abruzzo we have one of the finest uni hospitals in italy and iam talking first hand heart transplants the lot , and clean you could eat your dinner of the floor and food dam good italian food care second to none hardely any waiting time and they dont chrarge for every thing like they do in the states no waiting for results you can be taken in at four and have all your bloods ect by ten again first hand
> we have chieti hospital within 25 mins another ten mins briil is not the word for itb


Thanks Pudd 2, as usual your love for Abruzzo is loud and clear, also your love for Italy.
I hope to meet you and see your lovely area. It's number one on my check list. 
I don't want to own a car, so I shall need access to public transportation, bus, train, etc.
I love the beach and the mountains, and the water. 

For those of you reading this, how are single women treated, especially ones in my age group, 60+?
Perhaps there is a member here, a woman who has made the move by herself, who would contribute her experience?
Any men who've made the move as a single, widower..?


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

While this thread mostly concerns southern Italy, and not Abruzzo specifically, you may still find it of interest in regards to the question of an older single woman moving to Italy alone.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...cerns-single-retired-woman-puglia-sicily.html


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

TurtleToo said:


> While this thread mostly concerns southern Italy, and not Abruzzo specifically, you may still find it of interest in regards to the question of an older single woman moving to Italy alone.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...cerns-single-retired-woman-puglia-sicily.html



I had forgotten that thread, it's been awhile. I was hoping there would be more women tp post their thoughts.

There is even more reason to rent, to get the lay of the land and it's people. 

Turtle Too, thank you.


----------

